# Switching to a Convex Tamper and dose issues



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

With my flat tamper I would fill the portafilter directly from the grinder until heaped, level off , lightly tamp, clean the edge up and then firmly(ish) tamp, lock and load. I would usually weigh 19g into the grinder as some usually gets trapped inside, around 16-17g would end up being the net weight.

Now I have a convex tamper if I do the same I cannot lock the portafilter without a struggle and pours have deteriorated, obviously overdosing causing the puck to crack etc. I recon a gram or two less is required.

If I dont over fill and level off I cant see how I could end up with a consistant even top prior to tamping

Any suggestions or experiences I could learn from?


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm suprised there is that much difference. Try tamping a bit harder to begin with as dosing below the top of the basket will introduce a whole load more problems. I think the finer you grind the fluffier the grind so you could also trying dosing a gram less and grinding considerably finer. Tricky one


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Cracked it!

1g less in hopper

grind 8 turns finer

Tamp about 30% firmer

45ml in 25 seconds before blonding, high quality shot.

Only downside a very sloppy puck.

Felt a bit like starting all over again, need to keep playing. The bottomless porta makes coffee making so much fun! Can highly recommend the TORR tamper, loving it now!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

View attachment 559


Any feed back on how this looks.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

If you haven't already seen it, this is a neat little tool for evaluating crema (not that crema is the be-all-and-end-all of good espresso):

http://www.sweetmarias.com/espresso-crema.php


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Looks pretty good to me. I can see it was made with a bottomless PF from the bubbles and the splatter around the cup. From my own experience this is from some sprites from your extraction. Doesn't really affect the taste too much but makes a bloody mess of everything


----------

